# Rare photo of Fabio Aru



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

I kept thinking of who Aru reminds me of:


----------



## chizhang001001 (Nov 17, 2013)

veryy niiice


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

I like!


----------

